# Ohio Craigslist find : Meyer E47 7' Plow $400 or Trade



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

Found this & thought someone might be interested. It is located within 10 min. of Summit Racing and 15 min from Akron ,Ohio. 
Looks to be on a XJ & seems to be a good deal at $400 if it works and we ever get SNOW $$$

Well hope the link works.http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/pts/2839017111.html


----------

